# streamonlinemovies.com - Scam?



## desertwind (Oct 24, 2004)

Has anybody heard about this company? I did a search for "streamonlinemovies.com" and nothing comes up except the actual website by that name, yet they claim to be endorsed by CNN and NBC. Also a whois search shows the registration start date as 1/28/09. Further, the administrative number, 480-624-2599 comes up with multiple hits to web scams all relating back to the same Mail Boxes Etc PMB 353 in Scottsdale, AZ. At the very least, it's an email harvesting system.

FYI


----------



## desertwind (Oct 24, 2004)

Confirmed: Scam

How verified: Their website claims they provide software that will allow you to burn your DVDs to CD without an expensive(?) DVD writer. Sure you can, just hope you don't mind a resolution of 40x30 pixels! 

I might have believed it if they claimed you could burn Blu-Ray to a single 3.5" floppy. You know, people are more likely to believe a big lie than a small one and all that...


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Registrant:
Domains by Proxy, Inc.

DomainsByProxy.com
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
United States

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: STREAMONLINEMOVIES.COM
Created on: 28-Jan-09
Expires on: 28-Jan-10
Last Updated on: 02-Feb-09

Administrative Contact:
Private, Registration [email protected]
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
DomainsByProxy.com
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
United States
(480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598

Technical Contact:
Private, Registration [email protected]
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
DomainsByProxy.com
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
United States
(480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598

Domain servers in listed order:
NS0.DNSMADEEASY.COM
NS1.DNSMADEEASY.COM
NS2.DNSMADEEASY.COM

Registry Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Status: clientRenewProhibited
Registry Status: clientTransferProhibited
Registry Status: clientUpdateProhibited

See Underlying Registry Data 
Report Invalid Whois


----------

